# Letrozole Discount!



## CEM Store (Feb 21, 2012)

Letrozole is a non-steroidal selective aromatase-inhibitor, and it is widely known as the strongest and most effective A-I. Letrozole prevents the enzyme aromatase from attaching to testosterone, thus preventing the production of estrogen. This compound effectively passes thru the cell membrane of lipid fat cells and helps break down estrogen deposits. The benefits are clear for the subject as it effectively reduces estrogenic side effects. 

Liquid Letro link:
Liquid Letrozole 30mL 2.5mg/mL

The store is 15% off and now there's an additional 10% off liquid letro.  Buy it now before supplies run out.

CEM


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 22, 2012)

get on this


----------

